# FOOD FOR THOUGHT: Ballmer's vs. DTS' Organization



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

We all need to remember that, while we're happy, Ballmer is from Fortune 100Corporate America and with that comes an ingrained way of doing things. For example:

DOC (whom I'm not impressed with yet. He hasn't proven that Ballmer can't find replacement coach if necessary) may have put a target on his back. While some of you see him as going to bat for the team when he said he'd leave if DTS remains the owner ... Ballmer probably look at that and think, "you turned on the man that actually hired you ... why would *I* trust you? You've known DTS a lot longer than you've known me.".

He can also expect to lose some of that power that he has, and become only a coach. We'll see how much more he wants Ballmer when the changes come. DTS only SPOKE demented words; Ballmer is a ACTION man and will want people in his organization that are loyal to him. I'm willing to bet he is already talking to ballers, former ballers behind the scene. 

DTS tolerated losing (for awhile) ... will Ballmer?

BLAKE: You've heard nothing negative about DTS, more than we/the team will discuss it or something like THAT. Why? His father has explained to him there will be changes and that he will want to be seen as supporting the new organization.


TICKETS: Sky high, will no longer be the cheapest entertainment in town.

BALLMER doesn't have to know basketball, he can buy the best for his team. DTS did it without that kind of money. The only things he has made clear: The Clipper name will not change; Clippers will not move out of Staple Center. I don't remember him saying the organization executives will remain as currently structured.

Just some thoughts as we move into our new era of Clipperdom. Let's enjoy the ride...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

He will be just as bad as Sterling was. I question any CEO who is willing to pay more than book and market value for an asset (the clippers). It's just bad business, which is indicative of what Ballmer may bring. 

His tenure at Microsoft was a complete disaster, so hopefully he does a better job with the team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there is no way Ballmer can be as bad as Sterling has been - Sterling has set the gold standard for crappiness


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> there is no way Ballmer can be as bad as Sterling has been - Sterling has set the gold standard for crappiness


That being said, I'd love to see an infographic on just how much money Sterling has made by owning the Clippers (including but not limited to this sale).


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

It really depends on that how much Balmer wants to be involved. His biggest mistake with Microsoft was his "vision", focusing so much on Windows & Office afterwards, not investing enough into bringing some big great innovation. 
Balmer is a business man, so the question is will he run the franchise as a business. I think he will surround himself with people he trusts and he believes are capable of helping him with managing a franchise. I don't believe he will really micromanage, but I expect that he will have some wacky moves. All in all, if Balmer really bites in he can bring a lot good to Clippers, but he could also bring a lot bad. The team will probably be in Sterling's level or a little above it, I don't expect a huge explode change to happen.


----------

